# Arthritis or Carpal Tunnel syndrome



## AZ Jim (Mar 19, 2015)

Hand pain primarily on tight hand but both to a degree.  It's pain in the joint at the base of the thumb and some finger joints.  No numbness or tingling detected, I suspect arthritis but I dunno.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 19, 2015)

No medical detectives?


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 19, 2015)

Sounds more likely to be arthritis to me.....but don't take my word for it!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 19, 2015)

An x-ray would establish if it's arthritis. Carpal tunnel is a neurological syndrome which would not show anything on an x-ray.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...QJ4Rh2J7JWagZKYvA&sig2=3dNzPf7duM5ag2RUJZiHuA


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah... sounds like arthritis... I have severe carpal tunnel..  For the most part I am only bothered at night when the numbness and pain in my hands wakes me up. I sleept with a brace on my right wrist.. or I would never get sleep.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

Josiah said:


> An x-ray would establish if it's arthritis. Carpal tunnel is a neurological syndrome which would not show anything on an x-ray.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...QJ4Rh2J7JWagZKYvA&sig2=3dNzPf7duM5ag2RUJZiHuA



It may as it's caused by a narrowing of the opening that the  nerve passes through.   BUT usually it is only diagnosed through and EMG.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a friend with these symptoms.  She found tremendous relief by dipping her hands in a paraffin bath.  (I think you can buy it as a kit online.)  Also, as I've posted elsewhere, acupuncture is great for pain.  Hope this helps, Jim.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 20, 2015)

Wife gets pain in hands and we both think it's arthritis. When she gets the pain, she has tight "arthritis" type gloves she puts on........sometimes overnight. 
Years ago, I got carpal tunnel in my right hand from using the steering wheel on a tractor at an Equestrian Center. The area around my thumb swelled up and I thought I had gotten a bee sting, but found out at the VA Clinic ER that is was carpal tunnel and was given a brace to put on the hand. The brace had two metal bars in it for support. That was back in 1996 and haven't had any trouble with that problem since. I still have the brace, if I need it.

I have "trigger thumb" on my right hand. I can not put my thumb straight up. From what I've read, the term "trigger thumb" came from the old cowboys who could constantly pull the trigger back on their 6-shooter to shoot it. Doctor told me that my came from using the mouse a lot on our computer. I have a "thumb brace" (padded curved metal bar) that I've used on the thumb, but it didn't help. So, I simply live with having a "trigger thumb"! 

Wife and I never used to have these arthritis aches/pains years ago. Those aches/pains didn't start happening until we turned 60.


----------



## Tim (Mar 27, 2015)

If it is Arthritis, there are some great creams you can use to help with the pain. This is an all natural cream you can order online - http://www.hempsensenatural.com/products/pain-relief-cream.php.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

I have that in my left lower thumb area, Jim. It is arthritis and I was prescribed a brace to wear on really bad days. Prevents you from moving that thumb.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

My hands are fine, knock on wood.  But my DH is complaining enough about his hand that he's even talking about going to the doctor.  Probably arthritis in the one hand.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My hands are fine, knock on wood.  But my DH is complaining enough about his hand that he's even talking about going to the doctor.  Probably arthritis in the one hand.



It sounds like it. It can be terribly painful and every little movement hurts like heck.
Mine has been good for past few months. :sentimental:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks all for the advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My hands are fine, knock on wood.  But my DH is complaining enough about his hand that he's even talking about going to the doctor.  Probably arthritis in the one hand.



I wonder if it's related to his having the 'Viking disease' in that hand more than the other, and it's getting worse.  
http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Dupuytrens-contracture/Pages/Introduction.aspx

He can have surgery on the hand if it gets bad enough.  I think all of his brothers have it, some worse than others.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)

It sounds like arthritis to me.  Tart cherry juice or tart cherries like Montmorency contain anthocyanins which are known to relieve pain, inflammation and stiffness from arthritis.  6 oz. of juice daily, or 1/2 lb. of tart cherries daily has been shown to bring pain relief for arthritis and gout sufferers.  A good quality brand like Knudsens is a bit pricey, but worth it for medical use, IMO. 

 Anything that helps reduce inflammation will help with arthritis pain, like omega 3 fish oil, Turmeric (Curcumin), or supplements like MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane).  Both my husband and I have used MSM for years to help with pain due to inflammation in joints and muscles.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2015)

Nightshade vegetables can aggravate arthritis and cause inflammation in some cases.  They are tomatoes, potatoes, peppers, eggplants, etc.  http://www.arthritistrust.org/wp-co...an-Wright-Natural-Treatment-for-Arthritis.pdf


----------



## d0ug (Mar 29, 2015)

For arthritis this is for the people who had difficult to read a study so here is the doctor who done the study explaining it. The results have been patented you can not get a patent on something that does not work. 
  The Denver Post,
  Friday September 24, 1993
  Chicken Protein halts swelling, pain of arthritis patients in trial
  WASHINGTON - A protein from chicken bones stopped the pain and swelling of rheumatoid arthritis for patients in a clinical experiment, and experts say the novel treatment holds promise for control of the crippling disease.

  Dr. David Trentham, of Beth Israel hospital and Harvard Medical School in Boston, said that a collagen solution made from chicken cartilage and swirled into patients' morning orange juice appeared to arrest the progress of rheumatoid arthritis in a small group that was studied.

  The technique, which he called "oral tolerization", seems to "teach" the body to stop inflaming the tissue around joints. Rheumatoid arthritis is thought to be an autoimmune disease caused by rogue cells of the imune system attacking membranes in joints.

  Trentham said that swallowing protein that is similar to the membrane of the joints "reinstructs the body to cease the attack on the body's own joints".

  All 28 patients taking the collagen during the three-month trial got relief from their disease and four went into remission, said Trentham. The disease became worse in 31 patients who received a placebo..

  A report on the study is to be published today in the journal Science.

  Dr. Arthur Grayzel, senior vice president for medical affairs of the Arthritis Foundation, said he was quite encouraged by the study and believes oral tolerization techniques have the potential of halting rheumatoid arthritis. But he cautioned that a much larger trial of the collagen treatment should be undertaken.

  The study used 60 rheumatoid arthritis patients selected from a group who had not responded well to conventional treatment.

  A group of 28 were given daily solutions of what is called type II collagen derived from chickens.

  "It is purified from chicken simply because that is the least expensive way of making it, and we can be sure it is free of viral contaminants," said Trentham.


  After three months, it was clear that the drug was beneficial.

  Researchers cautioned that the collagen used in the experiment is not the same as the collagen found in cosmetic and health food stores." (Note:The chicken protein compound mentioned in the news article has been patented, and is not generally available.)


----------

